
Show HN: BundleCop: Keep an eye on your webapp's size - miracle2k
https://bundlecop.com/
======
miracle2k
Hi! I am using this to keep an eye on which commits cause my webpack chunks to
increase (in particular the initial one), and it was hoping others might find
it useful too.

(Fair Warning: Some stuff listed on the page (like the Github pull request
integration) is not enabled yet.)

What I think would be really cool is if it had something like webpack-bundle-
analzyer built in, so you could just browse the bundle at any point in time,
and see the diff with the previous version.

Since it's really just storing and comparing file sizes, there might be other
use cases that don't involve webpack/JS at all.

